# how much more will he grow after 8 months?



## MarcwithaC (Aug 13, 2007)

Well zero is about 8 months now, I was just wondering if pitbulls ussually grow a bunch after the 8 month mark. Will his head get bigger, or his legs? He is a perfect size now at 45 pounds, but i assume he might put on some muscle....

i know every dog is different, but from experience, how different were your dogs looks wise between 8 months and say 2 years old?


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Well Havoc weighted 53 or 54 pounds at 8 months and she's 15 months now she's about 60lbs probably a little less I haven't weighed her in a while........ Your pup will probably start to fill out more after the first year so yeah it will probably get a little bigger/thicker


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Probably won't change much more in regard to height or bone size but I don't beleive they stop filling out until 2.5 - 3 years.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well Chalice was only about 38# at 8or 9 monthes. At 20 months she now weights in at 48-50# and it is all muscle. She is not a big pitbull but she is solid.


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

If he's 45 lbs at 8 months he's probably be about 55-58 lbs when he reaches maturity, depending on what bloodline he's from. After about 12-14 months they start getting wider.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

some of my dogs grew a little more even after after a year it depends on the parents size usually.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

How your pup grows depends on: 

genetics and how he was bred/ linebred, inbred, skatterbred
nutrition
overall health 
exercise
mix or purebred

Most grow in height until they are 8 months to a year then fill out until they are 2-3 years old


----------



## electricbluesxt (May 11, 2007)

oh my gosh! all of your pups are so small.. Madison is 9 months old and she weighs in at 64 pounds....wow, i got a big baby


----------



## BlueTyco (Sep 26, 2007)

wolfie is 8 months and he ways 53 lbs. I know his parents are pretty thick so I wonder if he will fill out like them. He has been fixed, does that affect their growth?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

electricbluesxt said:


> oh my gosh! all of your pups are so small.. Madison is 9 months old and she weighs in at 64 pounds....wow, i got a big baby


Well, what is she?


----------



## MarcwithaC (Aug 13, 2007)

wow thanx for all the responses.......... i will update yall on how he changes......


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

electricbluesxt said:


> oh my gosh! all of your pups are so small.. Madison is 9 months old and she weighs in at 64 pounds....wow, i got a big baby


Are you sure your pup is not a bully instead of a pitbull?


----------

